# Canning soup with rice?



## Laura Workman

Hi all, I'd like to can some turkey soup, but need to add some carbs somehow. I have a nice rice mix that has around seven kinds of whole-grain rice and wild rice. It's supposed to cook for 50 minutes, so I thought maybe I could add a tablespoon of raw rice per pint, and then by the time processing is over, it would be cooked. Does this sound reasonable to any of you canning folks out there? Any suggestions as to adjusting the amount of rice, or should I forget it altogether? Note that this is not white rice. It is whole grain, sort of like brown rice (different varieties) and some wild rice, so it cooks up pretty chewy. Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## suitcase_sally

Most canning recipies don't add rice as it turns out way over cooked. Since rice is cooked at a very low heat, the high heat of pressure canning would probably disintegrate the rice. What I would try is can 1 jar (pint or quart) according to what you want to do and try it. You could have it for supper. If all turns out well, do the whole batch.

Let us know what you do and how it turns out.


----------



## pasotami

I can tomatoe and white rice.... since the tomatoe does not have to be processed for a long time it turns out just fine. If I would do something with meat in it I would tend to stay with the hard, wild type of rices that can take a longer cooking time. You will just have to try it and see if you like the outcome. But remember, never decrease your time in processing, it is not worth getting sick from.


----------



## crazyeights

I've tried it before and the rice turns to mush. Best to add the rice already cooked when you are ready to serve the soup. I do the same with noodles. They turn to mush when you can them. Barley on the other hand turned out fine canning in the soup. I just used regular barley and not the quick. I only put in a T. or two of raw whole barley to each quart jar. After canning the barley settles on the bottom all stuck together but just shake the jar before opening and it breaks it up.

Debi


----------



## Lucy

Canning rice or adding starches of any kind is not safe to do. It changes the ph level of foods, plus it changes the density. Both of those factors make it unsafe to can any grains, including rice. 

Most people add pasta or rice when heating the soup to eat. It is a good idea to boil low acid homecanned foods for 10 min. before tasting anyway. 
Here is how to can soups safely : http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_04/soups.html
Soups
Vegetable, dried bean or pea, meat, poultry, or seafood soups can be canned.

Caution: Do not add noodles or other pasta, rice, flour, cream, milk or other thickening agents to home canned soups. If dried beans or peas are used, they must be fully rehydrated first. 

Procedure: Select, wash, and prepare vegetables, meat and seafoods as described for the specific foods. Cover meat with water and cook until tender. Cool meat and remove bones. Cook vegetables. For each cup of dried beans or peas, add 3 cups of water, boil 2 minutes, remove from heat, soak 1 hour, and heat to boil; drain.

Combine solid ingredients with meat broth, tomatoes, or water to cover. Boil 5 minutes. 
Caution: Do not thicken. Salt to taste, if desired. Fill jars halfway with solid mixture. Add remaining liquid, leaving 1-inch headspace. 

Adjust lids and process following the recommendations in a pressure canner, use 11 lb. dial gauge, 10 lb. weighted gauge canner.
Pints 60 min. quarts 75 min. 

If soups contain seafood, process 100 min.


----------



## twinkle48

I didn't know you weren't supposed to can rice, and I canned gumbo with rice, and unstuffed peppers with rice. I ate a jar of the unstuffed peppers and the rice tasted fine. I don't know about the ph level. That was last week and I had no side effects from it. I am going to try the gumbo this week. I just canned these things last week. I do use a rice that has several types in it, not white rice. No nutrition in white rice.

I had thought about canning spaghetti and meatballs, wanting to have a complete meal in the jar and not have to cook the spaghetti later. I may experiment.

I was given a recipe for Bread in a Jar from the LDS church. I have made this, and found you cannot make it in a larger jar because it doesn't cook completely. Made in the pint jars they recommend, it does very well. I found a recipe for Cake in a Jar on the net, but haven't used it yet. I have experimented baking cookies and brownies in a jar, but haven't tried them to see how they came out yet.


----------



## caroline

I make soups in the fall and during the winter as I need to restock----but I freeze them! That way you can freeze the rice. I cook the rice in a rice cooker not quite done and add it to the cooled soup and freeze. It's great.
I freeze ham and bean soup beef soup with noodles....whatever.


----------



## mekasmom

I have canned rice in soups, but it's like pasta. It does turn mushy for me. I have tried putting it in raw, as you suggested, and it's better, but still soft. It cans fine though, it doesn't spoil the soup or anything. It's just mushy.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I pressure can soups with raw rice. It's always comes okay like soup with rice that you've reheated for the 2nd or 3rd time. Brown rice works better than white rice


----------



## farmmom

I've canned lots of chicken soups with rice. I add the rice uncooked and it cooks while being canned and seems to hold together fine.


----------



## notbutanapron

Okay okay old post BUT I have a solution.

Whenever you cook rice, freeze a cup or two. That way you can make your soups as normal but add the rice into it when you reheat and voila - soup with rice/no sog. Doesn't work in TEOTWAWKI though.

Sorry ladies, gentlemen and those of variable genders - I found the cooking section of this site and I just cannot help myself. I'm going to turn it into a right prat here soon. ^.^


----------

